

Burberry chief Angela Ahrendts to join Apple - auggierose
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24530768

======
auggierose
I like the burberry site, it's both cosmopolitan (pick your country before
anything else) and elegant:

[http://www.burberry.com/](http://www.burberry.com/)

